# I Need to Move Far Far Away



## slowp (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll never live this down so I need to find a job in like, Siberia. Got out of the pickup to go look at mud conditions. Was walking with a logger and my kind of boss. Yup, it was muddy. My boot got stuck and wasn't going to come out. Then, while fighting it, my other one got stuck and I toppled over backwards into the gluck. Rather than roll around in it, I took the offered hand and then got up and dug out. A comment was made about getting one of those buttons that you say, "I've fallen and I can't get up."

Know of any jobs in Siberia?


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 9, 2008)

No, but I think they're always hiring mud wrestlers somewhere, and you do have prior experience!


----------



## John Ellison (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm sure they won't mention it to anyone else.


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 9, 2008)

*Haha*

 You deserve a beer after that one. I enjoyed reading that post. Oh by the way you could have used the Bear Grills/Survivor Man Guy (they blur in my head) move for getting out of quicksand so that we could know if it would also work in mud. Next time try it for me because now you have got me wondering.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 9, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'll never live this down so I need to find a job in like, Siberia. Got out of the pickup to go look at mud conditions. Was walking with a logger and my kind of boss. Yup, it was muddy. My boot got stuck and wasn't going to come out. Then, while fighting it, my other one got stuck and I toppled over backwards into the gluck. Rather than roll around in it, I took the offered hand and then got up and dug out. A comment was made about getting one of those buttons that you say, "I've fallen and I can't get up."
> 
> Know of any jobs in Siberia?



Yeah, it was funny, just seen the video on youtube...joking.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 9, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'll never live this down so I need to find a job in like, Siberia. Got out of the pickup to go look at mud conditions. Was walking with a logger and my kind of boss. Yup, it was muddy. My boot got stuck and wasn't going to come out. Then, while fighting it, my other one got stuck and I toppled over backwards into the gluck. Rather than roll around in it, I took the offered hand and then got up and dug out. A comment was made about getting one of those buttons that you say, "I've fallen and I can't get up."
> 
> Know of any jobs in Siberia?



i'm under the weather and that made me laugh, thanks Slowp


----------



## Locoweed (Dec 9, 2008)

If that is your worst boo boo, you are way ahead of me!


----------



## ak4195 (Dec 9, 2008)

*wheres the camera when you need it....*

Oh god,to only be a fly buzzing around that day...
Well you could move up here,stick yourself out in bear country and give all the fuzzy wuzzy bears Disney type names.
Oh wait that position was filled.

ak


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 9, 2008)

ak4195 said:


> Oh god,to only be a fly buzzing around that day...
> Well you could move up here,stick yourself out in bear country and give all the fuzzy wuzzy bears Disney type names.
> Oh wait that position was filled.
> 
> ak



Oh man that is just wrong, but still rather funny. Arboristsite makes me happy when I read threads like this.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 9, 2008)

My cousin down in Brazil called and asked if it was you he heard about.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 9, 2008)

There there, it will all be better tomorrow.

Oh wait no it won't. Tomorrow things will just start getting interesting for ya. Atleast thats how it would be if you worked with us.

You a, ya don't have any photos do ya  . 

Just kidding

Give the used dog a scratch behind the ears and have a good warm soak with a favorite beverage. 

Hope the next few days go easy on ya.


Owl


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2008)

It is a good thing that *I* am the one who takes the pictures..


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2008)

slowp said:


> It is a good thing that *I* am the one who takes the pictures..



Did you use any "original language"? C,mon now, girl, fess up.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 10, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Did you use any "original language"? C,mon now, girl, fess up.



Hows about hat throw'in. Any of that?


Owl


----------



## Clearwater (Dec 10, 2008)

*Mud Angels.*

I bet that anyone who has camped and partied at the Demming Log Show when it rained has made a mud angel. 

I can only close my eyes and envision slowp making a mud angel


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2008)

Just an unoriginal, inefficient word, and no angels. I thought about the latter but the new pickup seat was muddy enough afterwards. I could've walked free in my sock feet too. Maybe I'll sweep off the tin pants this morning?


----------



## Burvol (Dec 10, 2008)

That's where my size 15's are handy, I just plain across mud and snow. You guys surely aren't hauling anywhere near this mud pit right now, are you?


----------



## Bushler (Dec 10, 2008)

Your experience in the mud reminds me of my experience with the planning commmision. Trying to get something accomplished with LCDC is like walking in deep mud. 

You are on your way to qualifying for a job as a land use consultant!

Prospective client: "Mr. SlowP, what are your qualifications for platting a subdivision?"

SlowP: "Well, I got stuck in deep mud and fell down."

Prospective client: "Good! You're hired."


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2008)

Burvol said:


> That's where my size 15's are handy, I just plain across mud and snow. You guys surely aren't hauling anywhere near this mud pit right now, are you?



Yes, my PSI is a bit tooo much. Yes, they are hauling. The roads are rocked.
The skid trails are not. We are hoping for a freeze for walking and skidding purposes. 

_"Mr. SlowP, what are your qualifications for platting a subdivision?"_

I'm not a Mister.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 10, 2008)

Ms. Slowp, hang in there. Always good to laugh at yourself.

Frozen skid trails are much nicer, walking up the mountain in the morning. But they're usually thawed out by 10 am, so I try to stay off them, till the long heavy footed walk in.


----------



## Bushler (Dec 10, 2008)

Blush.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2008)

Bushler said:


> Blush.



LOL>>>We've all been there. When she first started posting we all just assumed it was a male. Timber sale supervisor, knew logging, obviously been around a while...had to be a guy, right? Typical geezer mind set and I was as guilty as anyone else. Then the penchant for pink duct tape and other pastel colors began to surface and, man, were we wondering just what kind of guy it was. When SlowP started advocating getting rid of our dull old hickory shirts and jeans and suggested that color coordinating our work clothes would be a great idea...well, it just got real quiet around here.

Little by little she let us in on the joke and now most of us know. It's fun to watch somebody else stumble though. She sure has fun with it.

Look up the PNW GTG thread in search...there are pictures of her there.

She also makes great huckleberry pies.


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 10, 2008)

Gologit where would I find that thread because I am interested to read the discussion.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2008)

I knew something was up with SLOWP when she posted that her saws were named Twinkle and Barbie. 

Er, I mean, rather, that is what _she_ calls them. Their real names are _Jaws_ and _Thrasher_. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2008)

Wiredp said:


> Gologit where would I find that thread because I am interested to read the discussion.



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=64882&highlight=PNW+GTG


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2008)

Watch out. I've got guys naming their yarders, saws will be soon. They are also not calling paint colors in basic names now. According to the guys, I'm using *TEAL* paint. The pods are working! Don't sleeeeep.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 11, 2008)

oh :censored: !

Next thing yah know, there will be an OSHA required color wheel on job sites with 10,000 nail polish colors and sparkley approval stickers on things like yoders and skidders. Then there will be pink, purple and teal saws and stuff. Oops, see? Its is already happening. Makita is already making teal color saws... and they call the decomp button 'happy start!'...


----------



## UnckieBub (Dec 11, 2008)

I here Chernobyl is looking for residents.
Nice and quiet.
Plenty of wood there to cut...:jawdrop:


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 16, 2008)

lol lol


----------



## A. Stanton (Dec 16, 2008)

I know of no jobs in Russia, Mr Fletcher.


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm thinking Chile now. I can speak a bit of their language and they are still far away. The snow should get the last of the mud off the tin pants and I noticed the oil change guy cleaned the seat of the chevy off. We'll be having fun on snowshoes soon. That makes for more ridicule opportunities, along with showing how NOT to drive in the snow.


----------



## ak4195 (Dec 17, 2008)

Typical "Cascade Cement" wet snow can be tough even for experienced snow drivers,as the tendancy is to hydroplane.Wouldnt hurt to throw some sand bags or some large rounds of doug fir into the back of the truck.
If your familiar with the area,think about where you want to go before you get there(downgrades,corners,pull outs ditchlines etc.,)
Not to many Pnwers up here,I used to fish with quite a few,almost to a man they couldnt wait to get back to washington.And a small handfull was from Astoria area.

ak


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2008)

I threw in some concrete grid stuff and I should have help to do that, but I can throw in one a day, so I'll have weight in the back. The Vortecked Chevy Blading pickup also has an Allison? tranny so I can shift it manually with a button. I like that. The other thing about Washington the State is that often, the mountain passes will be in better shape than the lowlands. The crews have more of it, and the right equipment for snow, unlike down here.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 31, 2008)

Look on the bright side you could have fell in something else.


----------

